# Male rats in NC



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I have four beautiful and lovely boys living in a double critter nation. They came from a breeder in south carolina and are very good boys that I love more than life. Sadly I just moved out of my parents for the first time and while I am allowed to have them, the environment is not ideal. I don't have a lot of room in my room and I have even less time to spend on them and even still less funds to properly care for them. I barely manage to clean their cage once a week. I just don't have enough time for them to be very happy. Im not sure if I'll get more time or not but if not I want to know they have a place to go where they will be well taken care of, played with, and most of all happy. This cage cost me 350 and it was the first big purchase I ever made on my own and while it's been the best investment I have ever made I don't want to give it away for free either so I would like to come as close to that as possible. I have most of a 20 lbs bag of essentials that will go with them as well as two glass water bottles, two poop boxes, baby wipes, medicine, litter, hammock from chelsey's cozies, basically everything I have for them will go with them as well as two spare smaller (but still larger sized) cages. I would like to have an open adoption meaning I can still see them and hold them and know they are doing well if it's at all possible. Please comment or message me if anyone is interested. I love my boys very much and doing this breaks my heart and will be the hardest thing I have ever had to do but right now I have no other options. I need your help.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Or if you just want the rats then they're 10 each just so I know that they aren't going to be used for snake food 
Please guys I really need your help!!!!!!


----------



## Rea (Oct 27, 2015)

I wish I could help and take in your boys, but I won't be able to keep rats for a few more months until my situation is more stable 

I hope you find a good home for them!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Rea said:


> I wish I could help and take in your boys, but I won't be able to keep rats for a few more months until my situation is more stable
> 
> I hope you find a good home for them!


Thanks! I really hope so too


----------

